
Is a one word .co domain worth a few thousand dollars? - Spinosaurus
Looking to purchase a domain&#x2F;name for a new product, and have been in contact with a domain broker for a cool 1 word .co domain. I&#x27;m being quoted several thousand dollars.<p>Would it be worth it, compared to a longer two word .com domain?
======
tomcam
Given the very very modest amount of information you’re giving us: no. Judging
by your post several thousand is a substantial sum. If that’s the case reserve
your money for developing awesome site content. All else being equal, .com
domains still do better in SEO tests. The name spinosaurus.co is less good
than spinosaurus.com, for example, but if your site is about nothing but the
spinosaurus then spinosaurus.co will do better than spinosaurus-hq.com.

Source: I do a fair amount of domain name business, and my most successful
sale was $300,000.

~~~
Spinosaurus
Hey, thanks for the response.

Instead of spinosaurus.co vs spinosaurus.com, a better comparison akin to the
two names i'm contemplating would be something like "eagle.co" vs
"bluetable.com". In other words, a simple, 1 word noun .co vs a two word .com.

Given the above example, should one opt for the two word .com instead of the
one word .co, or would the one word .co be better to build a brand around?

~~~
tomcam
SEO says the compound .com (hyphens are bad) will perform better. Sorry for
the tardy reply.

------
foobarbazetc
A domain is worth however much someone is willing to pay for it. :)

Non .com are generally 10% or so of the equivalent .com price on namebio.

